

Zeen launched (founded by youtube founders) - ttran4
http://zeen.com

======
mikecane
Installed Bookmarklet. Tried it. Could not find way to delete the thing I put
in Scrapbook as just a test. Didn't go further.

------
ttran4
Played around with the site a little and was not too impressed. What are your
guys opinion on this?

